# Paranoid about shaken baby syndrome



## Croc-O-Dile

Livi's thrown up 3 times tonight and once today. Not like little pukes, but like projectile vomiting. She's got no fever and aside from the puking has been her normal self.

So what do I do? Google reasons she could be vomiting with no fever.
What do I find? Shaken Baby Syndrome.

So now I'm super paranoid that maybe I rocked her too hard or something. :dohh:

SBS can't be caused by something like that, right?


----------



## shelx

i dont know about the SBS but could she have eaten something thats upset her stomach? something different maybe? sometimes they just throw up without a reason! tho i really doubt that you have rocked her too hard. google likes to give the worst possible explanation LOL. if youre worried about her take her to your GP :hugs: x


----------



## Desi's_lost

I dont know how hard you rock her normally, but I highly doubt she has SBS. Unless you've gotten mad and shook her around like a rag doll.


----------



## annawrigley

No it cant be caused by rocking too hard. You have to shake them so hard their brain rattles in their skull and I doubt you could do that by rocking. Sorry to be graphic! Don't worry hun. Stay away from Google!! Sometimes they do just puke for no reason. I'd take her to the doctor though as its projectile vomiting, just in case :hugs: xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Projectile vomiting can also be a sign of reflux, not sure if it can come on that late though. It wouldnt hurt to ask her doc. :hugs:. Definitely not SBS though.


----------



## vinteenage

Oh no honey, it's not SBS! She probably just has a little bug. Is the formula still good? It's good for a month, we gave Finn some old formula (accidentally) when he was younger and it resulted in him being a pukey mess!


----------



## amygwen

No no no. It's definitely not Shaken Baby Syndrome, honestly.. like when I took child development in high school, my teacher showed us (with a fake baby of course) how you would have to shake a baby to give them SBS. There's just absolutely no way, even if you rocked her really hard or whatever, you would literally have to hold her away from you and shake her so hard with no neck support or whatever. Don't worry about that. I hate google. My pediatrician told me NEVER to google symptoms or whatever because otherwise I will just scare myself (but I still do it, of course!! lol) Can you call the nurse hotline? Just tell them her symptoms, otherwise I wouldn't know what it could be. My niece would NEVER spit up/throw up but when she would she would literally have the worst projectile vommiting. It was so scary/awful. Don't worry though it's not SBS. :hugs:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Thanks girls! Okay, so SBS is out of the question. Phew. I should really learn not to google, last time I did it told me I had a brain tumor. :dohh:

She threw up again this morning so I'm gonna call her doctor and hopefully they can get her seen tomorrow. Her doctor's office is so bad with scheduling that sometimes you can't get in for weeks and they never seem to keep any emergency appts open. :wacko: If not I'm gonna take her down to Urgent Care


----------



## MrsEngland

I took my little one to the doctors last night because she wasn't keep any food down and was projectile vomiting but has no fever etc and they said she has a viral infection so its upset her tummy.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Never ever ever google symptoms of anything, ever! I had a swollen gland on the side of my neck once, googled it and spent a day convinced I had some sort of cancer :dohh: 
She's probably got a bit of a tummy bug, has she eaten anything different recently?


----------



## faolan5109

Google is a beast, anytime I get a little worried about Lan ena dtype in what concerns me I almost faint.:dohh:

I hope you get here into the Dr and all is well man! Message me or danny if you guys need anything


----------



## Tanara

_Is it maybe possible shes lactose intolerant? _


----------

